# cameron diaz vuole "sistemarsi"



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2007)

Una fonte USA sostiene d’essere venuta a conoscenza del “vero motivo della separazione di Justin Timberlake e Cameron Diaz”. Una questione di corna? La differenza d’età? No, molto più banale. Secondo la fonte, che non rivela come sia venuta in possesso dell’informazione, i due hanno deciso di lasciarsi giusto perché Cameron avrebbe voluto “sistemarsi”, mettendo su famiglia, e Justin invece no. Il cantante, in particolare, ritenendosi ancora troppo giovane non avrebbe avuto voglia di “legarsi” ed avere dei figli. Nonostante Timberlake sia libero da poche settimane, il cantante è già riuscito a vedersi affibbiate varie relazioni: a seconda delle fonti, avrebbe una storia con Scarlett Johansson, con Veronica Finn e forse pure con Alyssa Milano. Inutile dire che probabilmente Justin in questo momento è felicemente single. 


Interesse pari a zero...ma tanto per contribuire


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Gennaio 2007)

... che fosse una coppia che non aveva futuro, ... era una cosa palese come domani è giorno.

Le balle di sistemarsi ci credo davvero poco (il solito pagliativo), ... il giovane Justin voleva folleggiare in altri nidi, ... punto. Come lo fanno i meno giovani in quell'ambiente .... e anche nei nosri.

Poi sicuramente a condire con spiegazioni varie è doveroso, ... l'importante che i protagonisti ci credano.

Intanto, un piccolo stacco di Justin: http://mv.it.music.yahoo.com/player/default.asp?cid=509&ps=0&sx=default%2Exml&vid=2155560&tw=LaunchVideoTarget&fs=0&redirectURL=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch%2Eit%2Emusic%2Eyahoo%2Ecom%2Fsearch%2F%3Fm%3Dall%26p%3DJustin+Timberlake+%26x%3D19%26y%3D13&referer=undefined


----------



## Old Fa. (25 Gennaio 2007)

Però ... è davvero carina questa cronaca dei divorzi, ... davvero sballosa


----------



## Bruja (25 Gennaio 2007)

*Uff.......*

Quante storie per questi hollywoodiani................pensiamo alle  cose serie. 
Io non ci dormo la notte al pensiero che non sò ancora se  AlBano si rimette o no con la sua Lecciso, è una cosaa che non mi fa stare tranquilla....... Roba che se mi sfugge qualche particolare non potrei perdonarmelo!!
Non sò, una nuova tecnica per il gommone, qualche ritrovato per le tette o una riduzione dello scroto per non averle pendule (pare vada tanto di moda!)
Se aveste notizie qua e là vi prego ditemele, non trovo pace!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (25 Gennaio 2007)

'spett 'spett che mi interessa.... quanti anni c'hanno di differenza?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2007)

*trovato*

lui 25 lei 34


----------



## La Lupa (25 Gennaio 2007)

mmmm... allora li ho battuti!


----------



## Lettrice (25 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> lui 25 lei 34


Chaimala scema...


----------



## MariLea (25 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una fonte USA sostiene d’essere venuta a conoscenza del “vero motivo della separazione di Justin Timberlake e Cameron Diaz”. Una questione di corna? La differenza d’età? No, molto più banale. Secondo la fonte, che non rivela come sia venuta in possesso dell’informazione, i due hanno deciso di lasciarsi giusto perché Cameron avrebbe voluto “sistemarsi”, mettendo su famiglia, e Justin invece no. Il cantante, in particolare, ritenendosi ancora troppo giovane non avrebbe avuto voglia di “legarsi” ed avere dei figli. Nonostante Timberlake sia libero da poche settimane, il cantante è già riuscito a vedersi affibbiate varie relazioni: a seconda delle fonti, avrebbe una storia con Scarlett Johansson, con Veronica Finn e forse pure con Alyssa Milano. Inutile dire che probabilmente Justin in questo momento è felicemente single.
> 
> 
> Interesse pari a zero...ma tanto per contribuire


Finalmente mi son tolta sta curiosità, quasi non ci dormivo senza sapere il perchè..


----------



## MariLea (25 Gennaio 2007)

34 25 30 40 70... son solo numeri, non contano niente!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2007)

*personalmente*



mailea ha detto:


> 34 25 30 40 70... son solo numeri, non contano niente!


una differenza di età compatibile con l'inizio dell'età fertile (sopra i 10 anni) mi fa senso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma ormai io devo avere qualche perversione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




     ..se non vedo rughe e capelli bianchi non provo alcun interesse 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## La Lupa (26 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> una differenza di età compatibile con l'inizio dell'età fertile (sopra i 10 anni) mi fa senso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda PR, io l'ho pensato per tanto tempo, quando ero più giovane. Infatti ho sempre avuto uomini parecchio più vecchi di me.
Ora ho invertito la rotta.

Perchè me li devo beccare disfatti, corrotti, con la pancia, i figli, le ex-mogli (che vada bene), stanchi e inappetenti?
Voglio dire, non ho mica ammazzato nessuno, io.

Tra l'altro ben sappiamo che l'età non è affatto sintomo di maturità.

Allora, immaturi per immaturi, credimi, è molto meglio non oltre i 30.


----------



## MariLea (26 Gennaio 2007)

Io non l'ho mai pensato, anzi non ho mai fatto caso all'età, se penso che il mio primo "fidanzato" aveva esattamente il doppio dei miei anni... Mi deve piacere la persona e già questo è difficile, se poi devo farci pure calcoli numerici... ma no!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2007)

*non sono brava in matematica...*



mailea ha detto:


> Io non l'ho mai pensato, anzi non ho mai fatto caso all'età, se penso che il mio primo "fidanzato" aveva esattamente il doppio dei miei anni... Mi deve piacere la persona e già questo è difficile, se poi devo farci pure calcoli numerici... ma no!


Mica faccio calcoli...è una constatazione..
In gioventù ..uguale ..oltre i dieci in più mi faceva orrore (in meno ...avrei dovuto guardare alle elementari 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )
Invecchiando ho apprezzato le mie rughe e ..quelle altrui 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## MariLea (26 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica faccio calcoli...è una constatazione..​
> In gioventù ..uguale ..oltre i dieci in più mi faceva orrore (in meno ...avrei dovuto guardare alle elementari
> 
> 
> ...


conoscendoti un pò, capisco il tuo modo di pensare, 
ma se ci riflettiamo non è spontaneo, sono i canoni che ha imposto la società di una volta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2007)

*non mi sentio imposto niente*



mailea ha detto:


> conoscendoti un pò, capisco il tuo modo di pensare,
> ma se ci riflettiamo non è spontaneo, sono i canoni che ha imposto la società di una volta...


Proprio non mi piacciono...
Anche se vedendo "Tutto può succedere" mi sembrava irrealistico che una preferisse Nickolson a Keanu Reeves quasi quanto mi lo era che Keanu insistesse con Diane Keaton... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Proprio non mi piacciono...​
> Anche se vedendo "Tutto può succedere" mi sembrava irrealistico che una preferisse Nickolson a Keanu Reeves quasi quanto mi lo era che Keanu insistesse con Diane Keaton...


Ma e' realistico credere che si preferisca Al Pacino a Keanu Reeves


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Perchè......*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e' realistico credere che si preferisca Al Pacino a Keanu Reeves


 
E' realistico che qualcuno ce lo chieda sul serio?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------

